
Veperon – Verified Persons Only - peterolle
• No anonymous<p>• No fake users<p>• No trolls<p>• No haters<p>• No johnys6786<p>• No bullying<p>• No fake news<p>The Social Network for <i>Verified Persons Only</i>.<p>Every user needs to be verified to Sign Up and choose an Username. This is how we make sure √eperon is not only authentic and real, but also safe and secure for everyone.<p>Real and authentic people only.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;veperon.com<p>Thank you all for your feedback.
======
mtmail
"To receive an invite please send an email to hello@veperon.com including: 1-
A photo of yourself holding and offical ID. 2- A photo of your official ID
both sides."

Unencrypted email to a company that doesn't even say where their office is.

Terms of service include "You agree that Veperon will have no obligation to
provide you with any support in connection with the Site."

~~~
peterolle
Yes, there are a lot of things to improve. It is in beta now, trying to get
interested users in a Social Network like this and to get all possible
feedback to make it a better network.

For sure things will change to improve in the future.

------
gus_massa
Facebook ask for your national ID and phone numbers a few times, and enforce
the real name policy. It's not 100% verified person only, but it's close
enough for most people. (And it's too much for a minor group of persons.)

No bullying / fake news: This requires a huge amount of moderation. People is
stupid and will do stupid things like bullying or sharing fake news.

~~~
peterolle
98% of Facebook accounts are anonymous (note verified) you open an account and
use the name you want, Charles Johnson and done. It also has millions of fake
users without any kind of verification that are used for marketing purposes,
not real humans.

What you see for bullying and fake news today, 100% of the times come from
anonymous users. (jhon45738HT)

There is no real user and verified that you see bullying publicly in any
social network.

People hide behind anonimity to do stuff they don't when you know who they
are. lame, but it's like that.

------
defuzer
I don't see the value proposition here?

It seems like it's more likely to become an echo chamber for people who
conform to the politically correct narrative. Because of the fact people are
verified it means punitive measures would be easier to enforce.

Imagine a more bland version of LinkedIn...

~~~
peterolle
Not at all, just authentic people being comfortable being themselves and
sharing with others under they real name. Not faking or hiding behind an
anonymous user to be able to share things.

It is not for everyone and for sure it will not be easy, but there are people
that would like something like this and the idea is to reach them.

~~~
defuzer
I think you are conflating authentic expression with expression that you like.

At the end of the day the last thing we need is more ways to track and punish
thought.

------
thedevindevops
I don't understand, how does user verification stop trolls, haters, bullying
or fake news?

~~~
peterolle
What you see for trolls, haters, bullying, etc... today, 100% of the times
come from anonymous users. (jhon45738HT)

There is no real user and verified that you see bullying publicly in any
social network.

People hide behind anonimity to do stuff they don't when you know who they
are. lame, but it's like that.

~~~
Juliate
Perhaps you should check Twitter, some time (and not only that). You'll see
plenty of very prominent 100% authentic people spouting hate, lies and
threats.

~~~
peterolle
Correct, but we are talking about the 98% of the problem, not the 1%.

------
Juliate
Haters, trolls, bullies are 100% real and authentic people.

~~~
peterolle
Under an anonymous name and user.

